# Corrado RS - An Honest Review that Got a Little Out Of Hand



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

The original idea for this article was to draw a clichéd comparison between the look-at-me-now nature of The Hamptons in the summer, having officially kicked off this Memorial Day week, and me deciding to take the Corrado on a shakedown drive TO The Hamptons. The Corrado only looks good from about fifty feet away. I’m sure there’s a Hamptons correlation there.

When I finally arrived at a coffee shop, I was tense. My shoulders hurt, I needed to stretch my back, and my left knee was stiff. Getting out of the Corrado was met with physical relief and a stretch. This wasn’t the coffee shop I had envisioned in my Jeremy-Clarkson-and-the-CLK63-AMG-Black copycat of a trip. I ended up at Starbucks. And then the correlation to modernity and technology (and lack there of) to the Corrado prompted a far more fitting writing direction.

Continue reading here


----------

